

Another Ridiculous Software Patent - Location Based Search - thecoffman
http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Localcom-Granted-US-Patent-Number-7231405-for-Location-Based-Search-745434.htm

======
mono
Thanks for this funny read. The announcement sounds like they invented LBS
last week.

